# Dr. Satwinder Singh Basara Is The Health Hero Of The Year



## drkhalsa (Jan 21, 2005)

*DR. SATWINDER SINGH BASARA IS THE HEALTH HERO OF THE YEAR.
*​
*

*




The awards recognising community health excellence were presented to different categories of health workers at the prestigious Harpur Suite in Bedford town centre. The Bedford Newspaper Times and Citizen campaigned to give a pat on the back of the unsung heroes of Bedford frontline health service. Individuals and teams were nominated by the patients and colleagues. 

Dr. Satwinder Basra received the Health Hero of the year award. Bedford Primary Care Trust chief executive Margaret Stockham paid tribute to the hard work and dedicated service given to the community by Dr. Basra. The PCT chairman Alan Loynes added his congratulations. 

BAPIO President Dr. Ramesh Mehta was delighted, “We know satwinder has always strived for excellence in his work whether in health or Voluntary service. We are proud of him” 



​


----------

